# Big Burrs, horizontal Motor but.....



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

.... just take a look at those burrs..... They look nasty

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301430844015?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

and yet they are suggesting it is capable of Turkish.

Maybe with a little work it could be fitted with these instead:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371015260667?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

The whole thing looks kinda agricultural to me but I thought there may be some among you that find such things interesting.

EDIT: I am not suggesting this as a serious option for many reasons not least of which is the voltage/frequency.... No, this is more as seeing through the eyes of an American


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> .... just take a look at those burrs..... They look nasty
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301430844015?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> ...


Those are diecast grinders you could find those in some, its not for us conoiseurs ;-)

Those burs wil not fit, 3 againt 4 holes.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

http://nl.aliexpress.com/item/commercial-coffee-grinder-machine/1437296090.html


----------

